
Show HN: I developed this to make the best use of Mailchimp FREE tier plan. - rishness
https://unaudience.com
======
rishness
Hello all,

I am the developer of Unaudience. Unaudience is a Mailchimp add on that
automatically archives old and inactive subscribers to make room for new ones
under the same plan. This helps to defer Mailchimp cost (e.g. for remain
forever free OR for extra subscribers $15 per month per 500 contacts up and
above current paid plan) for as long as possible until business is ready to
scale and invest more.

I am looking for feedback from Mailchimp users and experts. Do you think this
add-on will help save cost?

Thanks for reading.

